# New Young pigeon enjoying the food!



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

These are some friends I feed in my balcony  
This is the Baby









These is the family


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

here are some more picture!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are beautiful. Especially the white one is gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely friends you have!  

I enjoy your pictures!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karla, they are so pretty. The baby particularly. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The baby looks like a lovely Pied!

Good lookin' family!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What an adorable family you have there! Keep the pics commin', we looooove pics


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*White Grizzel*

HI PETE, That's a very nice white grizzel you sure get some neat birds at your place. GEORGE


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I will share more pictures with you soon!
Thanks everybody!!! 
Karla


----------

